# MaJ Hackintosh



## Bubblefreddo (30 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai un AspireOne ZG5 d'acer sous osX10.5.7 (via iatkos) et j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de faire la maj en 10.5.8 sans jamais y parvenir....
Si qq'un une info? je suis preneur
A vous

Fred


----------



## theweep (30 Septembre 2011)

Bon mis a part que faire un hackintosh est illégal et donc que tu vas te faire refouler d'ici peu, tu pourrais donner l'erreur, comment veut tu que je t'aide si je sais meme pas d'ou vient le problème ?


----------



## Onmac (30 Septembre 2011)

@theweep: Le hackintosh est illégal, c'est pour ça qu'il y a le forum "La cave du Mac : bidouille logiciel, matériel et *Hackintosh. *"

Pour la MàJ, je ne pense pas que ça soit possible car une fois le logiciel crée, il est "verrouillé" pour éviter les plantages


----------



## theweep (30 Septembre 2011)

Oh, excuse moi, je me suis enflammé pour rien x)
comment ça verrouillé ? je voulais juste savoir pourquoi tu arrivais pas a installer la maj, quelle erreur.


----------



## Onmac (30 Septembre 2011)

Dans le sens que certains logiciel sont bridé pour évité les MàJ du système car souvent les MàJ rectifie les failles de sécurités. (Par exemple pour la Wii)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Septembre 2011)

salut tout le monde ...
C'est vrai que j'ai hésité à poster ici mais en effet, la rubrique s'appelle "La cave du Mac Bidouilles logicielles, matérielles, et hackintosh" donc pourquoi pas !

ensuite, c'est vrai que j'avais fait la mise a jour il y a longtemps sans avoir pris le soin de noter le pb. Il me semble que l'ordi redémarrait avec plein de texte et qu'à un moment il bloquait  et que je ne pouvais plus rien faire.

J'espèrais en fait qu'il existait une bidouille "universelle" permettant de faire la mise a jour.
C'est vrai qu'avec une 10.5.8 j'aurais eu un système beaucoup plus fiable.

Encore merci pour votre aide

Fred


----------



## theweep (1 Octobre 2011)

Sinon t'a tenté une installe retail avec iBoot ? cad sans "distribution"


----------



## Bubblefreddo (1 Octobre 2011)

J'avais essayé mais ça n'a rien donné! M'y suis je bien pris???


----------



## theweep (1 Octobre 2011)

Peut être pas, peut être aussi que ton pc n'est pas fait pour, faire un "hackbook" es difficile ...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (1 Octobre 2011)

c'est vrai que ce n'est pas évident.
J'avais réussi a mettre la 10.5.8 directement avec une autre distribution, mais c'était très lent.
Je crois donc que je vais en rester là....
en tout cas merci pour l'aide

Bonne soirée


----------



## Constel06 (2 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
théoriquement, la meilleure solution est de:
Installer iAtkos 10.5.7 avec les bons kexts
Booter avec Chameleon sur la iAtkos installée en 10.5.7
Télécharger puis Installer la combo 10.5.8
Redémarrez sur le CD d'install de iAtkos 10.5.7
une fois arrivé sur l'écran "Personnaliser", tu décoche l'installation du système en lui-même, pour ne réinstaller que les Kexts installés auparavant. Ce qui a pour effet d'avoir un système en 10.5.8 avec les kexts issus d'iAtkos 10.5.7, qui sont compatible car venant tous deux de Leopard.
Une fois l'installe (plutôt rapide) terminée, redémarrer avec Chameleon sur le HDD, booter avec -v (le verbose, pour voir l'avancement du boot) et normalement ENJOY 

Sinon dis moi sur quoi ça s'arrête.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Octobre 2011)

alors ça c'est sympa !
si d'après toi ça peut aller alors je vais tenter le coup. ( il faut que je gère bien mon coup, car c'est l'ordo avec lequel je bosse pour le boulot ....)
Sinon je peux faire un clone de ce que j'ai, et le remettre apres si ça ne va pas ?

en tout cas merci pour ta réponse....
je te tiens au courant pendant la semaine.
a+


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Octobre 2011)

bon j'ai réussi a faire qqchose sur un dd externe.
J'ai utilisé ideneb 1.6 lite qui installe 10.5.8 mais avec de grosses lenteurs. du coup j'ai remi un coup d'iatkos v7 sans le systeme mais juste avec les kexts (merci contel06 pour le tuyau). Ce soir je le fais sur le dd interne.

sinon en installant la maj combo, il y a un freeze lors de l'install ( avant meme un redemarrage) je ne sais pas pourquoi!

en tout cas c'est bien parti!


----------



## theweep (4 Octobre 2011)

Salut, ça a l'air pas mal, en tout cas ne te fie pas a la lenteur, l'USB c'est lent =)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (5 Octobre 2011)

Bon voilà la mise à jour est ok! j'ai juste perdu le clavier de l'aspire one qui n'est plus reconnu.( je fonctionne avec le filaire de l'imac ...)
Quelqu'un sait-il comment refaire fonctionner le clavier ? ( quel next par exemple ??)

Merci à vous


----------



## Bubblefreddo (5 Octobre 2011)

pb réglé... ne me demandez pas comment ... je n'en ai aucune idée! c'est parfois ça l'informatique!


----------



## Constel06 (7 Octobre 2011)

Bon et bien content de voir que tu aie réussi à faire fonctionner ton mhack


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Octobre 2011)

merci à vous !


----------

